# Shoot thru lowrance on Penn Yan



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I recently installed a lowrance elite 5 on my 81 penn yan cabin cruiser. It's a tunnel drive and with the trim tabs is impossible to transom mount. I mounted the skimmer xducer in the bilge right where the tunnel starts. Used 3M 5200 to stick to the hull. Won't bottom lock and tried to move it, use less adhesive to no avail. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm thinking Of trying to mount more forward where the bilge is more smooth but still under waterline when on plane. Any suggestions?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

